# Makita RT0701C and PC Bushings



## Docholiday (Dec 16, 2014)

Getting ready to buy the Makita RT0701C . Does anyone know if PC bushings will fit his router and the plunge base?

Thank you for your replies. Yes, I did call Makita direct but the young man that I got connected to from customer service did not know what a bushing is or even a template guide is used for. But assured me he has been wood working for many years at the end of our conversation he even ask what does PC stand for!

What is this world comming to! :cray:


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

You can squeak one in but not easily nor is the collar centerable.
Would not rule out the machine because of it, however.
RT0701C base plates that will accept the PC/DW collar guides.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

:dance3::dance3:
Hello and welcome Doc
I presume that you told him that it stood for personal computer.:haha:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Docholiday said:


> I did call Makita direct but the young man that I got connected to from customer service did not know what a bushing is or even a template guide is used for. But assured me he has been wood working for many years at the end of our conversation he even ask what does PC stand for!


Well, Nicolas, if you were to ask a lot of woodworking people over here in Europe what "PC" meant, you'd probably get the same response - Porter-Cable are relatively unknown here these days having last been imported officially in the late 1970s/early 1980s. Similarly the PC screw type guide bush is also very little known here because the Trend-type (actually the Elu MOF96/deWalt DW615 type) is pretty widespread, but Makita do refer to their guide bush as a "templet guide" in their own use manuals (items 27 and 74 in the illustrations at the front of their own manual) so I don't understand why he didn't get that. But then again they refer to the clip-on frames used on belt sanders as "sanding shoes".....

Manufacturere do have a tendency to try to lock you in to their products, though, and guide bushes are a case in point. If you want to use P-C bushings why not just get yourself a piece of phenolic, acrylic or polycarbonate and just make your own? If you don't relish that then surely there must be a firm in the USA who make replacement base plates, e.g. Oak Park? Sorry, I'm not in the USA, so some things are sort of "blind-side" for me, but even if a plate were too big there's no reason why it can't be fitted then trimmed to size using the motor with a bearing guided trim bit in another base (making sure that you hogged off the majority of the waste with a jigsaw or the like first). I'd also consider using the bought-in base as a master for other home-made sub-bases as well because all the holes are in the right places and are the right sizes. We have Trend over here (also in the USA) who do a "fits all" replacement sub base called a Unibase, which seem to fit almost every router on the planet, but they are really designed for bigger tools and would be too big for the RT0700 unless you want to hack a lot off round the edges after you've fitted it IMHO

Regards

Phil


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Makita RT0700C / RT0701C Parts & Review*

Information in this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCvm7Zw4aQI


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Good call, Claudio!

The LXT bag he shows is the standard kit bag for the 18 volt cordless kit, but the standard kit bag that comes with some of the RT0700CX kits can be popped straight inside a Makita Makpac tool box (size 4, I think) and they are compatible with Festool Systainers (I've checked that out, myself)

To save having to track through the video the adaptor for PC guide bushes in the plunge base is part #321492-3 and looks like it's worth the $20.25 that Ace Tool have them at. They are listed by Makita UK, so to any UK forum members they should be available from a Mak dealer, although I couldn't find any on line

Nice to see the producer's by-line at the end - very Australian!

Regards

Phl


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Docholiday said:


> Getting ready to buy the Makita RT0701C . Does anyone know if PC bushings will fit his router and the plunge base?
> 
> Thank you for your replies. Yes, I did call Makita direct but the young man that I got connected to from customer service did not know what a bushing is or even a template guide is used for. But assured me he has been wood working for many years at the end of our conversation he even ask what does PC stand for!
> 
> What is this world comming to! :cray:


I bought the RTO700CX3 complete kit from America. The plunge base takes the same template guides as the models 3612/C and 3600BR, both of which appear to be common in America as they are just about everywhere else. The Brass guide kit , made in China came complete with an adapter that takes PC style guides. Anyone with a metal lathe can easily make these guides like the set shown that I made for a friend in America, they are 20,25,30,35 and 40mm and are all that is necessary to carry out any routing project. By the way, it is a brilliant trim router.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Phil P said:


> Good call, Claudio!
> 
> The LXT bag he shows is the standard kit bag for the 18 volt cordless kit, but the standard kit bag that comes with some of the RT0700CX kits can be popped straight inside a Makita Makpac tool box (size 4, I think) and they are compatible with Festool Systainers (I've checked that out, myself)
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,
With photos or videos I can better convey the information.
To mount a text I have to study English.
Utilizing the translator gets confused.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

harrysin said:


> The plunge base takes the same template guides as the models 3612/C and 3600BR, both of which appear to be common in America as they are just about everywhere else.


Yes, Harry, but Makita only do a very limited number of guide bushes, and they are metric (nothing wrong with that for me, only saying). In comparison Trend metric guide bushes step up from 12mm to 32mm in 2mm increments, plus some 1mm increments in between (e.g. 17 and 27mm), plus 40mm, plus a load of other more specialised sizes, plus Imperial sizes...... Maybe one day Makita will see the error of their ways....:lol:

Regards

Phil


----------



## Docholiday (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you to everyone for your replies. I did go ahead and purchased the Makita router plus I added the two guide rails and bushing adapter for the plunge base.


----------

